#ubuntu-uds-core-1 2015-05-05
<dholbach> slangasek, for the system-image and python sessions later on, can barry et al kick off the sessions themselves or are they going to need us? were you planning to be at either of the sessions?
<dholbach> ... same question for the installer session
<slangasek> dholbach: I hadn't checked with them yet, but as I recall from last time, the session lead should be kicking off the sessions now, rather than the track lead, right?
<slangasek> dholbach: do you have the pointer to the documentation on launching a UOS session?
<dholbach> yep, just a sec
<dholbach> slangasek, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<dholbach> sorry, took me a bit to find it :)
<slangasek> thanks
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> there's #ubuntu-uos-core too
<dholbach> sorry, let's use the other channel - my mistake
<dholbach> ^ cyphermox, jfunk, ralsina_, slangasek, tsimpson-uds
<cyphermox> yup!
<Laney> nope!
